# Babies Died



## Ringer (Dec 29, 2007)

My angel Ringer gave birth to 5 babies, two of which died at birth. I rescued the other three. cut one umbilical and cleaned them all up. I put them in nest box but by next morning they had not been fed. Not by noon either, no fur pulled either. I went out and bought mini pet bottles and goats milk and tried to nurse them. Very very hard as they didn't want to suck. I could only put milk on my fingers and let them lap it off. They were breathing it in though, no matter how hard I tried to prevent. Four days later I lost Scamper in the morning after finding her cold in the nest box. Heating pad didn't help. Barney followed in the early everning. It almost broke my heart as they tried so hard to live. I actually already loved them. Took Ringer and last baby (peppermint Patty) to vet when my husband came home.Vet got Ringer to nurse as she was frightened of him and sat still in carrying crate. But when we got home she kicked the baby rabbit and almost took my hand off when I tried to take her away. Even though I tried to feed the baby again, she died the next morning. I tried to keep her warm enough with the heating pad, but she was cool to the touch alone. This was so surprising because it wasn't Ringer's first litter. She took wonderful care of her first and we found them excellent homes in pairs. What would make her reject these babies? Because the first two died as she gave birth?It was just heartbreaking and right before Christmas. Poor little sweet babies.


----------



## maisy126 (Dec 29, 2007)

:bigtears:So sorry for Peppermint Patty, Scamper and Barney (along with the other two)



RIP babies:rip:


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm sorry love, I have never had a bun do that, so I can't offer any sage advice. Just know that I know how upsetting it is for you.

Sometimes, no matter how hard you try, it just isn't meant to be. Yes I realize I just said I havn't had a bun do that, but in the last week, I have learned alot animal wise about what's meant to be.

Shoot me a message if you need to talk.

Zin


----------



## Ringer (Dec 29, 2007)

Thank you. I can't seem to shake the depression. They sat in my hand and tried so hard to eat. Sweet liitle angels from God. They are buried together and I am going to buy a little bunny statue to signify their short little lives. I will never understand why their mother didn'twant them. Nature I guess.


----------



## timetowaste (Dec 30, 2007)

probably just nature is right. there are other stories in this forum about buns that rejected their babies. i'm so sorry this happened to you. please don't be depressed, you did what you could for them. they just needed their mommy. it's all part of life in the animal world, you know?

i'm sorry.

tracy

binky free babies ink iris:


----------



## Ringer (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks again for the kind words. Little sweeties are doing their binkies now by the bridge with all the other babies that didn't make it. I was just reading about Rusty and bawling my eyes out. I imagine him nuzzling up to the buns and licking them and everyone is warm and happy. 

Ringie has returned to her lovey dovey self, loving the heck out of me. I gotta believe she was temporarily freaked out by the first two babies being stillborn and couldn't go any further. She also lost much blood with this litter. Something just wasn't right.It took her a good week to semi return to normal and is now eating and eliminating better.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm so sorry. 

The pain we felt when tiny eastern cottontails died in our hands encouraged us to help domestics. 

Momma, dumped outside in a forest region and captured, slender-then and having coccidiosis, was earmarked for euthanization at the shelter b/c she just delivered a litter. 

Two died at the shelter, one stillborn here after getting the call to remove her (ASAP ~ before the fatal walk to med room would've happened ... ), and the infants who survived for three to four days weren't nursed by Momma. Momma in stressed intestinal conditional herself. All babes succumbed within a few days.

Very likely the kits contracted cocciodiosis from Momma(?). Their start in life was jeopardized from day one. 

So right, they can touch our lives immensely from the start. My condolences.

The bunny statue you plan to get will be a nice memory for those innocent heartbeats.


----------



## Ringer (Dec 30, 2007)

My Ringer had very bad upset tummy too. Every time she would try to eat her stomach would make loud noises and she had an odor. Thank God she is better now. 

We were just playing with her toys awhile ago. So cute, she waits for me to jangle them in the air and then she grabs them and tosses them up too.Smart so smart. 

I don't think she was well at all after giving birth. The babies never had a chance. They just plain needed her but she wasn't up to it. Maybe their stomachs weren't right either and she knew it and saved herself. All I know is she took wonderful care of her first four, Starry, Inky, Jasper and Pepper. Pepper was all black with a white nose. AWWWWWWW

They were wonderful rabbits. I loved them too and it was very hard to part with them. They went in pairs, boys and girls to good homes. 



Yours is a sad story. I hope the momma is ok now. How stupid and how sad that someone dumped them especially with her pregnant. I want toget all these people together and drop them off somewhere in the cold to fend for themselves.


----------

